# what do i need exactly....!



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

what do i need to put on a turbo kit for my sr20 engine...please list the modifications needed..sorry guys, im kinda new at this..thanks.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4361


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

and lots of time to work out the bugs


----------

